# Java Applet gesucht



## xcooler (5. Sep 2003)

Hi an alle!
Hat irgendjemand ein kleines Java Applet wo a strichmännchen winkt oder von einer seite zur anderen geht, oder sonst irgednwas in der art
wo eben die init(), start(), stop() und paint() methoden verwenden werden?
Soll nix aufwendiges sein. Muss aber kurz in einem Projekt erklären, finde aber im netz entweder nur ein "hallo world" applet oder richtig gscheid komplizierte!
Wär sehr nett wenn ihr mir irgendeinen link oder so schicken könnt!

danke!
xcooler


----------



## Nobody (5. Sep 2003)

auf www.javazoo.de gibt es im aufbau kurs eine solche aufgabe und hinweise darauf wie du sie lösen kannst (ein "vogel" (besteht aus 2 linien und 1 kreis) bewegt sich über den bildschirm). 

habs zwar selbst noch nicht versucht zu lösen, aber es sollte das sein was du suchst.
wenn du aber noch keine ahnung von java hast, solltest du erstmal ein tutorial machen. 
gute links zu tutorials findest du im ide bereich oder  hier klicken


----------



## xcooler (6. Sep 2003)

Danke vorerst mal!
Da Applet nur ein kleiner Teil von meiner Ausarbeitung ist(und ich eigentlich sonst nicht viel mit programmiern am hut hab), hätte ich gern ein vollkommen richtiges einfaches parade applet gehabt.
wo man schön sieht, wann welche der methoden aufgerufen wird(init, start, stop, destroy, paint) 

vielleicht findet ja noch jemand was dazu!

danke

mfg
xcooler


----------

